# upper sandusky reservoir number 2?



## fishingrod67 (Apr 20, 2008)

I was just curious as to any information on this lake? As to what type of fish are stocked in it? I was thinking about trying it,just curious to what anyone might know about it.Thanks for your information.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

I made a post about this lake a few months back-try using the search function you may be able to find the good posts shared


----------



## scooterd (May 9, 2008)

never fished this res to much but all i can tell ya is it has alot of submerged structure. I know that there are crappie, perch, catfish, largemouth, bluegill in there i have caught all of them there. perch were quite small last year may be decent this year. Ive heard they have stocked this res with saugeye but i have yet to catch one or know of anyone that has so if anyone knows i wouldnt mind finding out.


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Saugeye's were never stocked there. Why, I can't say, seemed dumb to me, but hey, I'm just a tax payer who helped fund this un-needed, hole in the ground that ruined the best deer hunting in Wyandot county. Enough of my rant, Crappies are caught in the flooded timber with a pretty good average from what I've seen (I swim my dog there 3-4 times a week). They are coming on both jigs, and minnow/bobbers. Largemouth are being caught along the North/Northwest bank on cranks, and roostertails. Some of the fish I've seen caught have been 2-3 pounds. Thats about all I can tell you right now. If I see anything else happening I'll post. This water hole is in my backyard...litterally.


----------



## UncleBud (Apr 11, 2004)

I know that the Upper reservoirs are electric only, but do they allow you
to have your gas motor left on and tilted up, while using the electric.
I and the wife went by there a couple of weeks ago and would like to give them a shot. Looked to be pretty decent waters.


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

I've seen a couple bass boats with the main motors trimmed up.


----------



## scooterd (May 9, 2008)

yes you can have the gas motor on the boat. most electric only res. are for wake purposes only.


----------

